# Gnash and Creasy training pics



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Both pups are doing great. Lowlight was Gnash seriously injuring a helper today
































































Creasy!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Great pictures! 
How was the helper injured? You sound pretty mad about it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What did Gnash do? Creasy has gotten big!! Wow, no longer a lil pup


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pics! Sorry to hear about the helper. Hope he is back in action soon 

Creasy is huge! how old is he now?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They are both looking great!

Definitely no puppy there in those photo's!

Sorry to hear about the helper, hope he is okay!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

The helper is an excellent dude and a very good friend of mine, with trial season coming up we were counting on him to get the dogs super ready. Gnash hits very hard and fast so we were limiting his long bites for fear of injury (to the helper or himself), well today just that happened. We had a good routine (blind search, B&H, back transport) and decided to long bite, Gnash broke his shoulder.

Hard to describe but I sent him from top of the field and saw that Gnash was very very fast, 80 yards down field he engaged and it was a mess, a big tumble and helper went down hard and stayed motionless, I outed and recalled fearing a live bite, helper stayed motionless, I got sick to my stomach. It was bad and very painful for him. Hard to describe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well that stinks(moderating my post) Sounds like a long recovery on the helpers end... thoughts are with him. I always fear the long bites for my dog and the helper. Karlo is so big I just cringe when he goes long. And my helper is pretty stealth. just never know how it will go....


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

4TheDawgies said:


> Great pics! Sorry to hear about the helper. Hope he is back in action soon
> 
> Creasy is huge! how old is he now?


Creasy is 4 months old.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh no! I assume it was Cody since that's him in the first pics. How horrible. He's going to be out for a while. Send him well wishes for me.

I can't believe how big Creasy has gotten since I've been out. Looks like nice puppy bite work.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

A split second before it went down


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Holy crap, Cody!!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Packen said:


> The helper is an excellent dude and a very good friend of mine, with trial season coming up we were counting on him to get the dogs super ready. Gnash hits very hard and fast so we were limiting his long bites for fear of injury (to the helper or himself), well today just that happened. We had a good routine (blind search, B&H, back transport) and decided to long bite, Gnash broke his shoulder.
> 
> Hard to describe but I sent him from top of the field and saw that Gnash was very very fast, 80 yards down field he engaged and it was a mess, a big tumble and helper went down hard and stayed motionless, I outed and recalled fearing a live bite, helper stayed motionless, I got sick to my stomach. It was bad and very painful for him. Hard to describe.


I jacked up my knee on an escape bite and been sporting a brace all weekend. Lot of that going around lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Did the dog put a weird torque on him, or was it impact, or hitting the ground that did it? Bones or soft tissue damage?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pics! 

Sorry to hear about your helper


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the helper. The dogs look wonderful though!! You've done an amazing job with them F1!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super pictures!
Glad Gnash is OK and hoping your helper recovers and painlessly and quickly as possible.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

hunterisgreat said:


> Did the dog put a weird torque on him, or was it impact, or hitting the ground that did it? Bones or soft tissue damage?


Pulled the shoulder out of the socket, we had to set it in the field, wasn't pretty.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

FG167 said:


> Great pics!
> Sorry to hear about your helper


We are 1 helper down, can you n Jason take a 2 month vacation and visit us? Sep/Oct is pretty in Dallas


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Packen said:


> We are 1 helper down, can you n Jason take a 2 month vacation and visit us? Sep/Oct is pretty in Dallas


Oh sure, no problem! Now convince Jason  LOL


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Umm I like my shoulders where they are right now ... you know ... in their sockets.

Falon and I will be going to Kansas in October though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Packen said:


> Pulled the shoulder out of the socket, we had to set it in the field, wasn't pretty.


Yikes!  I had a humeral head fracture from a fall in agility class, in 2006 but there was no soft tissue damage and it STILL took a very long time to get full range of motion and strength back.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Update, helpers got a fracture as well as soft tissue damage, high chance of emergency surgery following MRI. Not good!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my! Poor guy.  

Praying for his speedy recovery.


----------

